# I can't watch!



## Overread (Mar 7, 2020)

You tell me if we make it ok!


----------



## terri (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh, my - you don't usually see a horse with his eyes closed in mid-jump like that!    A split-second catch by you.    

I'm going to assume they made it over just fine.   Nice one!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2020)

Well time, sir!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 7, 2020)

Good shot......


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks all - and yes they made it all over safe and sound. Eyes were open in the very next frame before they'd landed. 

All in all I didn't see any falls today, though I did hear a few dismounts/falls over the speakers. Thankfully they all sounded like they were minor and horse and rider walked away fine from each.


----------



## terri (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh, that's good to know!   I love watching them, but it's a very dangerous sport.   You've gotten really good with these shots.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 19, 2020)

At first glance I thought it was a rider atop a statue of a horse.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 19, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Now that's a keeper! 

Have you shown that to the horse folks?


----------



## Overread (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks guys 

Soocom nopes this was a bigger event and they already had professionals covering the event (really fancy setup with on-site printing and everything). I also really need to attend more events (so a certain virus has shot those plans apart, esp as most events have now shut down as well) and get more connected. Right now they are nameless faces and horses jumping over things - moving targets for the camera.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 19, 2020)

wow ...and looks like things moved along to perfection.. great photo


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice shot. Maybe it's eyes closed when it accidentally passed gas from straining???


----------



## Overread (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks both!

Kirk - more likely it got a splash of water on the face as they just went through a bit of water before that jump. So could just be a few drops on the eyelashes causing a bit of irritation.


----------

